# Uchigumori for free!



## nutmeg (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi KKF, 
you guys made me buy many many uchigumori stones. 
Now it's time for me to spread some.

So that's the deal: 
I have about 15 envelopes with these stones (mid-hard Uchigumori Hazuya Ohira and Narutaki Jizuya).
I'll put also a piece of Tanned Yoshino gami paper in the envelope to glue at the back of your flattened and thinned finger stones.

You PM me your adress and I send you the stones. You pay the shipping only, $4 or 3,40 with tracking number and even less without tracking number.

You can break them to make some finger stones by yourself. I guess this is a nice occasion for a first try.

(Yes I could post on the _BST_ or _Giveways_ section but I guess people interested in polishing are more looking at the _Sharpening_ section)


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 23, 2017)

Great offer! I'm in... thanks. PM inbound.


----------



## dough (Sep 23, 2017)

Ya me too. Thanks.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, very generous Nutmeg.

I'll send a PM too. Thanks.


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 23, 2017)

Very kind. PM inbound


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 23, 2017)

Very generous offer, PM sent.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 23, 2017)

About 10 envelopes left, I'll tell you when it's over ;-) .

Many questions about the shipping: I'll send an envelope tomorrow and let you know the price but I'm 99% sure it's 3,40 for shipping worldwide with tracking number.


----------



## valgard (Sep 23, 2017)

very nice, pm sent


----------



## tgfencer (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll take some. Pm coming


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 23, 2017)

Very kind and cool! PM sent.


----------



## txtrqdrt (Sep 23, 2017)

Very kind offer nutmeg, PM sent.


----------



## Kenny (Sep 23, 2017)

Appreciate the offer pm sent.
It will be 1st try for me.


----------



## khashy (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll join the queue if there are any left


----------



## VanIsleSteve (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll also join the queue if still available. Very generous


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 23, 2017)

The stock is running out now


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 23, 2017)

I Would love to be in , pm coming


----------



## DanDan (Sep 23, 2017)

Damn the one time I check KKF when I'm away from home I see this probably just too late. I've still never tried uchigumori, but I'd like to


----------



## Krassi (Sep 23, 2017)

Hiho!

If you still have some i would raise my hand 
great idea! and best regards, daniel


----------



## Ivang (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll take some if there are any left!!!


----------



## FoRdLaz (Sep 24, 2017)

If there are any left I'm also in! Will PM you details


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 24, 2017)

nutmeg said:


> The stock is running out now



For all the lucky members who sent me a message before 09-23-2017, 11:03 AM (KKF time) ,

Tomorrow morning I'll go to the post office to send the first envelope and check the shipping price.
Cheers :-*


----------



## valgard (Sep 24, 2017)

thx nutmeg


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 25, 2017)

hi guys, I finally went to the post office and the envelopes are slightly too thick for the standart price.
It would cost 6,20 (about $7).
I find it a bit different from what I was thinking about so I would propose 5 per envelope, the rest is for me.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 25, 2017)

nutmeg said:


> hi guys, I finally went to the post office and the envelopes are slightly too thick for the standart price.
> It would cost 6,20 (about $7).
> I find it a bit different from what I was thinking about so I would propose 5 per envelope, the rest is for me.



$7 USD is still a great price. I've no problem paying that, and I can't agree that you should lose money on this generous offer.

Rick


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 25, 2017)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> $7 USD is still a great price. I've no problem paying that, and I can't agree that you should lose money on this generous offer.
> 
> Rick



+1

No way we're letting you lose money on this.


----------



## nevrknow (Sep 25, 2017)

+2 and dont forget the cost of envelope and gas.  Way to generous to lose a dime. No one will mind ponying up for the total cost.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 25, 2017)

$5 is ok guys! &#128536;


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 25, 2017)

Nu-huh!


----------



## Nemo (Sep 25, 2017)

I'll top up to 6.20 Euro. You are already being very generous. No way you should be covering the extra postage.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 25, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I'll top up to 6.20 Euro. You are already being very generous. No way you should be covering the extra postage.


lus1:
Same here! You don't need to subsidise us on top of your generosity.


----------



## Kenny (Sep 25, 2017)

Just missed the cut off.
Nice to see you guys acknowledge the generosity!


----------



## valgard (Sep 25, 2017)

I second the others, I'll pay the actual postage.


----------



## txtrqdrt (Sep 26, 2017)

Same here. Thanks again Nutmeg


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks to you guys. Let me the time to write your adresses and I go to the post office ;-)


----------



## khashy (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear nutmeg,

I have just received the Uchigumori stones that you had kindly posted. 

I'm most grateful for your kindness and thankful for allowing us to play with something we may not have had a chance to do otherwise.

Thanks a million, I am looking forward to using the Uchigumori stones asap.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 5, 2017)

Nutmeg,


The stones arrived today!
Great packaging.
Deepest thanks. On to the experimenting.


----------



## nutmeg (Oct 5, 2017)

Cool! hope you guys will have fun with them. :thumbsup:

Three or four letters were slightly thinner-I can't remember wich ones and the shipping was only 4 for them. Just tell me and I'll give you the difference back.


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have 9 gratis enveloppes to send if someone is interested.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 9, 2018)

What a very kind offer. I'd be happy to get one.


----------



## strumke (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey, I'm interested in something that would be good for single bevel polishing... if these are the right stuff, then I can send an address and some $$.


----------



## buffhr (Feb 9, 2018)

Id definitely be interested, let me know if any are left and i shall pm you my information and do the needed.

Thanks


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 9, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong but an Uchigumori is for polishing soft steel and it doesn't really do anything on hard steel?


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 9, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but an Uchigumori is for polishing soft steel and it doesn't really do anything on hard steel?


Core steel gets semi-shiny, soft stuff gets hazy.


----------



## Panamapeet (Feb 9, 2018)

Same here, I'd be interested!


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 9, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but an Uchigumori is for polishing soft steel and it doesn't really do anything on hard steel?



Depends on hardness, if it is the soft one it is classified as hazuya and if it is hard it is jizuya. One is for the core and one is for the cladding.


Ps I may have hazuya and jizuya swapped the wrong way, I can never remember.


----------



## MindTone (Feb 9, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Ps I may have hazuya and jizuya swapped the wrong way, I can never remember.



Well 'ha' is the edge so hazuya should be for the ha?


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 9, 2018)

Ok, just send me a pm with your adress.
I am sending you two different types and hardness to play with


----------



## Seqmt (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm interested if not too late &#128522;


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 9, 2018)

7 left, just send me your adress &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 9, 2018)

I wont be very active by answering to pm these next two days but Ill keep an eye on my mail box.


----------



## Seqmt (Feb 9, 2018)

Send you my address, thank you!


----------



## valgard (Feb 9, 2018)

this is cool as always :doublethumbsup:


----------



## cjmeik (Feb 11, 2018)

So generous. Address sent! Thank you!


----------



## cjmeik (Feb 11, 2018)

Also more than happy to pay postage. Just let me know how much to send.


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 12, 2018)

The stock is out for this time!


TheLimpWhisk , your inbox is full


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 15, 2018)

All the stones have been shipped!
exept for TheLimpWhisk, who has his inbox still full. &#128521;


----------



## TheLimpWhisk (Feb 15, 2018)

Been a busy week, with birthdays! Have some space now


----------



## nicestslice (Feb 22, 2018)

Nuts! Late to the party, nutmeg. When will you have more?


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi guys..!


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 26, 2018)

This time I have 7 free envelopes for you guys.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 26, 2018)

May I


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 26, 2018)

I think the one I asked for in the last batch got lost in shipping. Could we try again?


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the offer Nutmeg, I'm in!


----------



## niwaki-boy (Apr 27, 2018)

A gracious offer... I would love one!


----------



## Juztian (Apr 27, 2018)

I would love one, a very nice offer!


----------



## swarth (Apr 27, 2018)

I will take one if there is still one available.


----------



## inzite (Apr 27, 2018)

want to say that ben is superb!


----------



## Drosophil (Apr 27, 2018)

toddnmd said:


> I think the one I asked for in the last batch got lost in shipping. Could we try again?



Same here.


----------



## aaamax (Apr 27, 2018)

holy smokes man!
IN if anything is left.
Cheers!


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 28, 2018)

The stock went out! 
Nomsdotcom, your pm is full ;-)


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Apr 28, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> The stock went out!
> Nomsdotcom, your pm is full ;-)


Fixed!


----------



## Elfish (Apr 28, 2018)

If there's still one left, I'd be happy to take one.


----------



## strumke (Apr 30, 2018)

Is this the right kind of paper to use for a backing?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00552JBQW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I don't need much, so I'm trying to find the cheapest option for a small quantity.


----------



## swarth (Apr 30, 2018)

paper towels work...


----------



## strumke (Apr 30, 2018)

swarth said:


> paper towels work...



That's way easier... they don't fall apart when wet?


----------



## swarth (Apr 30, 2018)

I've used gel CA and UV resin and not had any problems with the backing falling apart. If you find it too flimsy add another layer.


----------



## nutmeg (Jul 16, 2018)

hi guys,

once again 3 envelopes of fingerstones are ready to ship!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh man, is it too late to join the circle? Haha


----------



## KCMande (Jul 16, 2018)

I'd be interested if they are still available


----------



## nicestslice (Jul 16, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> once again 3 envelopes of fingerstones are ready to ship!


Me please!


----------



## tommybig (Jul 17, 2018)

Great gesture!

But damn 4th. :/


----------



## nutmeg (Jul 17, 2018)

The stock is out!


----------



## nutmeg (Jan 11, 2019)

Let‘ begin 2019 with 4 enveloppes!


----------



## ob-gym (Jan 11, 2019)

Thank you for your generosity! I have a Ikeda 270 that's begging for a polish


----------



## ian (Jan 11, 2019)

I would love one if one is available.


----------



## Seqmt (Jan 11, 2019)

Me too [emoji16] if I'm not too late to the party!


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 11, 2019)

Would love one!


----------



## nutmeg (Jan 11, 2019)

you guys are in!


----------



## childermass (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh no! Too late [emoji30]


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 11, 2019)

Just saw this. That is generous of you Nutmeg. Kudos!


----------



## Bodine (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, if you find an extra one laying around, I would love one.


----------



## Yoni Lang (Jan 11, 2019)

ooh man I may be too late but I'd love some if there's any extras. Happy to paypal if so. Cheers!


----------



## nutmeg (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

since the January 1st, it is not allowed to send anything else than paper in an envelope.
That means, I could try to send the envelope but there are many chances it would never arrive and this is not the goal.
I have been looking here and there for a solution but it is going to be expensive so I'm not sure it is worth it..

I'll give a try for an economical way at the Hermes shop tomorrow.


----------



## adam92 (Feb 19, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> Hi KKF,
> you guys made me buy many many uchigumori stones.
> Now it's time for me to spread some.
> 
> ...


Why i didn't see this post


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 19, 2020)

If not too late, I’d love to try one & take the chances.


----------



## ian (Feb 19, 2020)

You may be a year late...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Lol, I saw Jan., 20 as Jan., 2020


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 17, 2020)

6 envelopes with finger stones for you guys and ready to ship


----------



## adam92 (Mar 17, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> 6 envelopes with finger stones for you guys and ready to ship


I want to get some, I'll pay shipping fees.


----------



## soigne_west (Mar 17, 2020)

Me please!!


----------



## adam92 (Mar 17, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> 6 envelopes with finger stones for you guys and ready to ship


Luckily this time i follow up the thread.


----------



## McMan (Mar 17, 2020)

yes, please!


----------



## ian (Mar 17, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> 6 envelopes with finger stones for you guys and ready to ship



Yes, if possible.


----------



## Bcos17 (Mar 17, 2020)

I would love to try some finger stones if there are enough? Thank you.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Me me me


----------



## Ryndunk (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll try some if it's not too late.


----------



## TSF415 (Mar 17, 2020)

Let me know if you have another!


----------



## nutmeg (Mar 17, 2020)

wow! you guys made my mail box explode in less than a minute!

I already replied in Pm for the fastest messages.

Now, I'm checking if I can add a couple.


----------



## DanielC (Mar 17, 2020)

I would love some, but maybe when things quiet down with your mailbox


----------



## Geigs (Mar 22, 2020)

You can just sell me a regular sized stone some time seems like I'm going to be at home a lot for the next few months


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 4, 2020)

My chisel and I have been quite active.. 
7 envelopes released!

(priority to those who replied slowly last times)


----------



## Simme (Apr 4, 2020)

I would love one if any left


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Apr 4, 2020)

very nice of you, i know mine will arrive some day (i hope)


----------



## slickmamba (Apr 4, 2020)

I’d love some of available!


----------



## pjotr (Apr 4, 2020)

Lovely gesture, I'll gladly take one if available.


----------



## MartinJ (Apr 4, 2020)

Lovely gesture Nutmeg, and you did this several times! Neat


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 4, 2020)

Wow - huge kudos to Nutmeg. What a kind gesture for the forum.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Apr 4, 2020)

This is too cool! Bummed I missed out but I’m so amazed at the generosity


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

Mine just arrived today from the last giveaway. Took forever but totally work the wait. Thanks Nutmeg!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 4, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> My chisel and I have been quite active..
> 7 envelopes released!
> 
> (priority to those who replied slowly last times)




I replied slowly last time, might actually be slow the last two times .

I would love to try one on my Toyama Dami coming in the mail, if you got one extra.

thanks!


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 4, 2020)

I accidentally ordered like 2lbs of aluminum oxide/wa powder and have been thinking about doing the same. I’m skeptical about sending powder in the mail though.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 4, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> I accidentally ordered like 2lbs of aluminum oxide/wa powder and have been thinking about doing the same. I’m skeptical about sending powder in the mail though.


hmm I did it once and this never arrived..!


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Tristan (Apr 5, 2020)

This is the magic thread. I’ll just say me please!!
For future.
Oh if uchi fingerstones are bundled with the uchi I got then I’ll gladly let others have a go


----------



## Bolek (Apr 7, 2020)

What grit is it ? What are you doing with it ?


soigne_west said:


> I accidentally ordered like 2lbs of aluminum oxide/wa powder and have been thinking about doing the same. I’m skeptical about sending powder in the mail though.


----------



## kidsos (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love some if it is still available!


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 7, 2020)

kidsos said:


> I would love some if it is still available!


shipping to the USA works only with DHL premium service for $40.
Otherwise a 3,70€ solution in an envelope but without tracking number and it doesn‘t feel safe.. Let‘s see next week


----------



## kerotan (Apr 7, 2020)

Would really appreciate if I could get some. I'm always too late when you post here.


----------



## kidsos (Apr 7, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> shipping to the USA works only with DHL premium service for $40.
> Otherwise a 3,70€ solution in an envelope but without tracking number and it doesn‘t feel safe.. Let‘s see next week


I am located in the EU of that helps?


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 7, 2020)

Bolek said:


> What grit is it ? What are you doing with it ?


 it’s 5 micron


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 7, 2020)

edit


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 14, 2020)

and why we sometimes prefer scratchy finger stones:


----------



## soigne_west (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh, I see now... more smurf. Got it.


----------

